# Free Travel Pass and Ferries



## JEON50 (19 Sep 2012)

Can anybody advise which, if any ferries accept the Free Travel Pass. If yes can you book in advance.
Thanking you in advance


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Sep 2012)

No if you mean ferries out of Ireland, it can be used on some private ferries within Ireland.

Details which you should have found if you'd looked are here

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW40/Pages/1WhatistheFreeTravelScheme.aspx


----------



## JEON50 (20 Sep 2012)

Thank you, I did look at that link, It's very specific about N.Ireland, but not about ferries.
Again thanks for the information


----------

